# The personality type of Izuku Medoriya (Boku No Hero Academia)



## Kay dash (Jul 12, 2017)

So I am having a hard time typing Izuku Medoriya from Boku No Hero Academia I tried to look for a thread specifically made for this but didn't find any so here I am and from what I've seen from him so far till the end of season two I think Medoriya is an ENTP
people say the Medoriya is Fi dominant I don't see how could he be Fi dominant the guy obviously uses a whole lot of Fe first of all Medoriya wanted to become a hero in the first place so he can help others he admired Almight because he could smile in the face of danger (in front of others) That's pure Fe his Fe is also quite apparent during his battle I want to live up to Almight expectations I do not want to disappoint my mother everyone have their hopes in my for their sake I have to succeed not because of a moral code or something I hold to myself but for the sake of others that's Fe so Medoriya is an Fe user but he's also an
so why not an xNFJ then? 
because honestly he doesn't show that much Ni in fact his whole leap then look attitude screams Ne further more Medoriya shows a whole lot of Ti during his fights and not just Ti Ne-Ti specifically he can size up a situation pretty fast and then think of a creative way to fight back on the run he has pretty good analytical skills and and does not pay that much attention to tradition I would've most definitely typed him as an INTP because of how much he second judges himself but he has waaay too much Fe to be an INTP besides like I said his whole leap then look attitude and how good he does in fast moving environments is extroverted behavior
so why does he act the way he does then
ENTPs can actually be pretty shy and held back just like Medoriya specially if they've gone through a trauma like the one he did as a child knowing that he's without a quirk nothing can impact an ENTP more than knowing that they actually CAN'T do it specially if it's the dream they looked up to achieving so much and he was bullied a lot as a kid as well 
but when relaxed his ENTP attitude really surface like when he was fighting todorki he showed a whole lot of Ne-Fe he also showed Ne-Fe when he was able to read through anxious Iida


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Pretty sound argument and I'd be willing to accept it if it weren't for the fact that he just doesn't act like an ENTP. It's not a case of him being shy but rather he's timid because he doesn't want to upset anyone. An unhealthy NTP definitely has the potential of withdrawing with this mindset but I think he's always had this mindset even before he knew he was quirkless. That's no doubt a Fe > Ti user. 

I don't read the manga, so I don't know if there is a different aspect to his personality in that. But there is a moment when he's given a choice to tell his friend the secret to defeating their opponent and allowing them to succeed on their own terms without him. An ENTP would have explained the plan and deductions because Ti would argue that they need to know and maybe that denying this advice makes no sense. An INFJ would keep something like that to themselves because Fe would argue that it's best to consider the other's feelings and support them the way they friend asks of them.

His mutterings seem like how a Ni-user. It's not like his thought process is tangential but more deductive. You could say this it Ti at work but also maybe more specifically Ni-Ti.

I agree that his quick thinking in battle shows extraverted perceiving but perhaps that's really extraverted sensing? It's a bit of a stretch since it's the inferior function of an INFJ but it is still in the stack. He is the hero after all and his strength of character is pretty much the while concept of the character so utilising inferior functions well isn't that strange. However I suppose with this mindset you could argue that he's ISTP as well.

I wonder what his weakest function would be...


----------



## Kay dash (Jul 12, 2017)

I would've have agreed that his muttering is Ni if not for the single fact that Ni is buried deep within the mind it almost operates subconsciously Ni users do not even know when they use Ni it just comes naturally like a lightbulb suddenly going off in their brains. They're like AHA That's it suddenly understanding a concept or knowing how things are going to turn out. Furthermore, Ni users are pretty decisive Medoriya is anything but decisive he's definitely not a judger and his muttering should actually stand as a point that he doesn't use Ni it's most likely Ne-ti both together he starts perceiving information and then analyzing it using Ti which is why I believe his muttering is actually Ti and not Ni for the two reasons that 1- Ni is very abstract 2-his mattering shows a lot of perceiving and indecisiveness
as for his moment with his friend Uraraka I believe it's because Medoriya allowed his Fe to make the decision for him ENTPs specially in their early years like Medoriya can fall pretty quickly in an Ne-Fe loop they can become so focused on their Fe that they completely lose self respect and only turn to their well developed Ti when everyone is satisfied


----------

